# Painting metal carport roof



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Tough question Barnbrat............although when in doubt, PRIME first. A bonding primer would be my choice and then a topcoat of the heat reflective paint. They have premixed paint like that at most Hardware/Big Box stores. It would save you from mixing it. I've never put the heat reflective paint on a carport although I have done so on many a trailer roof with no problems.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Barnbrat, gymschu is right. With prepainted metal, when in doubt prime first. You could be dealing with baked finishes, or at least a hard, high performance enamel meant to stand up to constant sun and still maintain. That doesn't sound like the optimal situation to get a bond with subsequent coats. If it's an unseen roof, you might consider silver aluminum roof coat. It has the properties you're looking for, and it just might bond. One coat and done. Monsey makes a good product. Do you have the ability to walk the roof, or is it just corrugated steel on framing?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

What exactly is this heat reflective additive you are talking about? Do you have some info on it? With a factory finish roof in this situation, I'd hit it with a good acrylic DTM primer and topcoat with white elastomeric roof coating to reflect the heat. That's what elastomeric roof coatings are for.


----------



## BarnBrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone! I'll try priming and painting a small peice of the metal first and see if it 'sticks'. I won't be able to walk on the roof. It's just a small carport. Also, here is a link to the website for the heat reflective paint additive. http://www.hytechsales.com/


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

That site is nothing but hardcore advertising. Buy a can of Richards elastomeric roof coating with ceramic bead and have the a better product for less money.


----------

